# How many hours between Oil changes?



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

I've searched with out much luck....


Me and a buddy were discussing today, he seems to think we change our oil in our equipment to often... 

How many hours in between oil changes?
Both Winter and Summer...loaders, dozers, and dumps more specifically...

Thks CMO


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA (Sep 15, 2007)

The skids get 2 a year, in the fall and in the late spring early summer. Summer 250hrs ish Winter is less than 120hrs. The Freight gets 1 a year right around 11,000mi.


----------



## tuney443 (Jun 25, 2006)

chris_morrison;1035332 said:


> I've searched with out much luck....
> 
> Me and a buddy were discussing today, he seems to think we change our oil in our equipment to often...
> 
> ...


It all depends on lots of variables:age of engine,which engine,what type of oil-dino or synthetic,type of service-moderate or severe,etc.Do yourself a favor and go to a oil testing lab like Schaeffers or Cat and have them test yours.Then you won't be guessing.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

tuney443;1035471 said:


> It all depends on lots of variables:age of engine,which engine,what type of oil-dino or synthetic,type of service-moderate or severe,etc.Do yourself a favor and go to a oil testing lab like Schaeffers or Cat and have them test yours.Then you won't be guessing.


I'm not guessing, and have no plans on changing my maintenance schedule. What works for me might not work for others...

just a little discussion that went on, and I wanted to see what everyone else is like.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

All of our tractors get changed at 150 hours. We change our combine at 100 hours and all of our trucks get changed at 5000 km. Right or wrong that's what we do.


----------



## rob_cook2001 (Nov 15, 2008)

All my tractors get New oil filters every 100 hours and a full oil change every 200hours. My bale wagon gets a full oil change every 100 hours. When I buy a new truck I change the oil at 1500 miles, 3k miles, 5k miles then every 5k miles after that. I use to send my oil to Schaeffers and they said I was fine to go well over 5k miles but better safe than sorry.
Robert


----------



## Kybol (Nov 11, 2008)

We always use the JD plus 50 oil, and change it in our tracors every 250-300 hours.


----------



## cmo18 (Mar 10, 2008)

Ok,

We have a highway truck that does a schedule run every week, 5000kms. It's only home one day a week. The one day its home is a sunday, do we bring our mechanic in 4 times a month overtime to change the oil or should we go 10,000kms, 20,000kms etc...

That is what started the discussion, as my pal said highway tractor can easily go 25g+km before needing an oil change....

IMO, twice a month is perfect


----------



## CAT 245ME (Sep 10, 2006)

At work our Caterpillar equipment oil changes are done every 250hrs. We have some Deere equipment that oil is changed every 500hrs, such as the 400D ADT's. I think our Komatsu's are done at 250hrs.


----------



## LoneCowboy (Jan 2, 2007)

for us 
little tractors and skid steers go 150 hours on dino, 225 on synthetic for engine oil and filters. air filters as needed. (more often in summer, less in winter)
the bigger tractor (TN75) has a maintenance interval of 300 hours for dino. (part of why bigger tractors are cheaper to run)
greased every 25 hours for all.

diesel pickups go 6000 miles for oil and filter (dino), every 12k for fuel filter.

diesel big trucks go 10,000 miles for oil and filter (dino)

part of this is the maintenance interval. Part of this is it's easy to remember (10k miles)


----------



## kg4cpj (Apr 20, 2010)

*Amsoil*

Checkout the Amsoil website and look up you equipment they will tell you how long to run their fluids. if you have any questions I could help you with just ask. If you would like some info on Amsoil contact me and I can email you some info. in regards to cost and oil analysis. With the oil analysis Amsoil can tell you if you need to change your fluid or even just the filter. Also I can tell you how to get Amsoil at wholesale cost for your company. Shoot me an email and I can give you all the details if you are interested. email me at [email protected]

Thanks for your time.

Jayar 
Dakota Synthetics
ZO# 1712462
[email protected]


----------

